
Nuclear Fusion Reactor in France 55 Percent Complete - alex_young
http://ens-newswire.com/2018/07/03/nuclear-fusion-reactor-in-france-55-percent-complete/
======
okket
For a glimpse into the ITER project, here are two omega tau podcast episodes I
can highly recommend:

[http://omegataupodcast.net/157-fusion-at-
iter/](http://omegataupodcast.net/157-fusion-at-iter/)

[http://omegataupodcast.net/285-superconductivity/](http://omegataupodcast.net/285-superconductivity/)

------
asplake
So it’s 13.5 years away?

------
mchahn
Let's hope Trump doesn't find out fusion might replace coal. They need our
investment.

